# Locale-abstraktion, welche ALLE sprachen unterstützt?



## ruutaiokwu (6. Apr 2011)

hallo zusammen,

suche eine abstraktion von java.lang.Locale, welche ALLE sprachen unterstüzzt, was z.b. bei spanisch nicht der falls ist: es gibt kein Locale.SPANISH oder Locale.SPAIN, jedoch Locale.GERMAN order Locale.ENGLISH...

irgendwie muss man dann sachen wie *new Locale("es", "ES", "Traditional_WIN");* machen...

danke & grüsse,
jan


----------



## fastjack (6. Apr 2011)

Die Locale.getXXX() Methoden, die Arrays zurückliefern, geben an, was von Deinem Java unterstützt wird.


----------



## muckelzwerg (6. Apr 2011)

Ich bin unsicher, ob ich die Frage verstehe, also mal ein Schuss ins Blaue.

```
Locale[] ls =  java.util.Locale.getAvailableLocales();
		for( int i = 0; i < ls.length; i++ )
			System.out.println(ls[i]);
```
ergibt bei mir:

ja_JP
es_PE
en
ja_JP_JP
es_PA
sr_BA
mk
es_GT
ar_AE
no_NO
sq_AL
bg
ar_IQ
ar_YE
hu
pt_PT
el_CY
ar_QA
mk_MK
sv
de_CH
en_US
fi_FI
is
cs
en_MT
sl_SI
sk_SK
it
tr_TR
zh
th
ar_SA
no
en_GB
sr_CS
lt
ro
en_NZ
no_NO_NY
lt_LT
es_NI
nl
ga_IE
fr_BE
es_ES
ar_LB
ko
fr_CA
et_EE
ar_KW
sr_RS
es_US
es_MX
ar_SD
in_ID
ru
lv
es_UY
lv_LV
iw
pt_BR
ar_SY
hr
et
es_DO
fr_CH
hi_IN
es_VE
ar_BH
en_PH
ar_TN
fi
de_AT
es
nl_NL
es_EC
zh_TW
ar_JO
be
is_IS
es_CO
es_CR
es_CL
ar_EG
en_ZA
th_TH
el_GR
it_IT
ca
hu_HU
fr
en_IE
uk_UA
pl_PL
fr_LU
nl_BE
en_IN
ca_ES
ar_MA
es_BO
en_AU
sr
zh_SG
pt
uk
es_SV
ru_RU
ko_KR
vi
ar_DZ
vi_VN
sr_ME
sq
ar_LY
ar
zh_CN
be_BY
zh_HK
ja
iw_IL
bg_BG
in
mt_MT
es_PY
sl
fr_FR
cs_CZ
it_CH
ro_RO
es_PR
en_CA
de_DE
ga
de_LU
de
es_AR
sk
ms_MY
hr_HR
en_SG
da
mt
pl
ar_OM
tr
th_TH_TH
el
ms
sv_SE
da_DK
es_HN

Und das ist bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, eine echte Untermenge von "/usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED".


----------



## brauner1990 (7. Apr 2011)

jmar83 hat gesagt.:


> Locale.SPANISH [...]Locale.SPAIN





muckelzwerg hat gesagt.:


> es_ES


 (Dies sollte das "echte" Spanisch sein),





jmar83 hat gesagt.:


> Locale.GERMAN





muckelzwerg hat gesagt.:


> de_DE


(deutsches Deutsch, wenn man das so sagen kann, also halt kein Schwitzer Deutsch)





jmar83 hat gesagt.:


> Locale.ENGLISH





muckelzwerg hat gesagt.:


> en


(sollte British English sein)





muckelzwerg hat gesagt.:


> en_US


(sollte amerikanisches Englisch sein)


muckelzwerg hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin unsicher, ob ich die Frage verstehe, also mal ein Schuss ins Blaue.


Der war gut finde ich!


----------

